# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Gewichtstoename

## wuiver

ik gebruik nu bijna 2jaar citolepram. in het begin had ik geen last van gewichts toename, maar de laatste maanden vliegen de kilo's er aan en mijn eetpatroon is totaal niet veranderd> is het mogelijk dat je pas later last krijgt van gewichts toename bij gebruik van dit medicijn?

----------


## Henny van Beek

Ik ben Henny van Beek
Ik slik nu 7 jaar citalopram en ben 8 kilo aangekomen
Sinds kort denk ik dat het door de citalopram komt
Verschillende lijnpogingen gedaan en de eerste 2 weken val ik ongeveer 3 kg af.
Daarna ga ik dat gewoon weer aankomen.
Dus na een week of 4 ben ik weer op het zelfde gewicht en stop ik met lijnen.
Wat kan ik hier nu mee
Henny van Beek

----------

